# The Peace Lily



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good info thanks for sharing


----------



## planted goldfish (Aug 10, 2011)

kool, my mom has one in a pot that i want to take a leaf with roots from


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I have some of this that I got before I knew it was not an aquatic plant. I have not yet pulled it from my tank, and based on your post I think I will wait and see what happens. If it starts to do poorly, then off to the terrarium.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is a pic of the Peace Lily next to my tank you could really fill a tank with it and this was taken a couple months ago it is alot bigger now, lol...

If you are looking for an easy to grow indoor plant that doesn't need much light this is it, it doesn't bloom well in low light but it stays dark green, just make sure you keep it watered well.



Len


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep peace lilies can grow for a long time underwater. I heard that there is one species that is a a true aquatic in its wild habitat in South America, but I have never heard of anybody keeping that one. 

Most peace lilies live along hte edges of rainforest streams in Central American and South America. Peace lilies are one of the best riparium plants if you grow them out of the water. I used them for much of the background in this 55G high-humidity setup.


----------

